# نشرة اخبار نسائية(للبنات فقط)



## yousteka (15 نوفمبر 2008)

نشــرة أخبار ولكن بنكهة نســائية 



اليكم النشره النسائية تنقل اليكم عبر محطة ام عباس انكسر الكباس .. اهلا وسهلا بكم في النشرة الاخبارية النسائية معكم علية النكدية مية بالمية .. ونبدا 

بالخبر الاول...... 

أدت رسالة هاتفية غرامية إلى إصابة زوج بلكمات متفرقة في الوجه ، كانت الزوجة قد اكتشفت هذه الرسالة , واستغلت انشغال زوجها باداء التمارين الرياضية فوق سطح البناية على نمط (ما إلك إلا هيفا)، ما أن قرأت الرسالة حتى استشاطت غضبا وارتدت قفازات الملاكمة ثم توجهت إليه لتلقنه درسا في فنون الملاكمة، وقد استنكر المجني عليه العنف مؤكدا أنها ليست المرة الاولى التي يتعرض فيها إلى هذا العدوان القاتل والذي لا يتوافق أبدا مع خيارات الحلول السلمية، في النهاية تم إحالة القضية إلى محكمة العدل الدولية للنظر في إمكانية محاكمة الزوجة كمجرمة حرب!. 

الخبر الثاني : 

تعرضت مقدمة البرامج المعروفة (منى شعللني) إلى حادث محرج أثناء تقديمها لبرنامج (الغراب عالباب) حيث سقط أحد رموشها الاصطناعية بينما كانت ترقص مع ضيف البرنامج مما حدى بالتلفزيون إلى قطع إرساله لحين الانتهاء من تثبيت الرموش من جديد ، وقامت المقدمة برفع قضية على رجل الماكياج مطالبة إياه بتعويض مالي كبير عن الأضرار النفسية والمعنوية التي سببها إهماله الواضح ، من جهة أخرى أعلنت رابطة المذيعات العربيات عن تضامنها ووقوف جميع العضوات معها في هذا المحنة وأكدت على لسان رئيستها أن هذه الحادثة تندرج تحت بند التشويه المتعمد إلى أناقة وجمال المذيعة العربية ، في المقابل برأ رجل الماكياج نفسه وألقى بالمسؤولية كاملة على الدبق المستخدم في إلصاق الرموش حيث اتضح أنه من صنف (ابو عبود) التي تباع في محلات ابو ريالين هيزولكوم هزتين.. 

فاصل اعلاني ونعود اليكم بعد ذلك 

الفاصل: 

سيدتي الجميله ان زوجك هو مستقبلك لهذا عليك ان تقدمي له افضل طعام 

وداااااعا للطبخ والنفخ .... وداااعاااا للتعب ..... ودااااعااااا لريحة البصل 

الان لدينا ... طبخة دجاج معلب ... طبخة لحم معلب ... وايضا ياي ياي ياي سمك معلب ... 

للعلم فقط .. من الان وصاعدا علبة أرز مطهية ببهارات خاصة 

والان حملة : اشتري 1 دجاج معلب و2 لحم معلب واحصلي على خدمة تعليب زوجك مجانا.. 

اتصلي الان. 

اهلا وسهلا بكم عزيزاتي المشاهدات 

وعودة بعد الفاصل: 

الخبر الثالث: 

أكدت مصادر نسائيه بان جمعية ماكيجني مكيج مكيج ماكيجني النسائية وافقت على افتتاح مشروع سلسلة صالونات مكياج ع الماشي ويكون في كل محطة بنزين فرع لهذه السلسلة , لكي تستطيع السيدات ان يضعن المكياج وهي تقوم بتعبئة سيارتها بالوقود للاستفادة من وقتها الثمين بخلال خمس دقائق. 

الخبر الرابع : 

نظرا لكثرة مشاكل الطلاق بوقتنا الحالي , تقوم جمعية ماكيجني مكيج مكيج ماكيجني بدراسة مشروع 

دفع مؤخر اجباري للزوجه بمبلغ خمسين الف دولار , لكي لا يفكر الرجل بالطلاق اطلاقا واذا فكر 

بالطلاق فسوف يكون مصيره السجن لعدم استطاعته دفع المبلغ نظرا لصغر سن فئة المطلقين .. 

نشكركم على حسن متابعتكم. 

والى اللقاء في النشره القادمه : 

تقديم : ام علي ( مطلقة) 

اعداد : ام مدحت ( ارمله توفي زوجها من غلبه وقهره من بلاويها) 

مونتاج : ام حنان ( من جميعة مكيجني مكيج مكيج مكيجني) 

تصوير : مرام هزة ( ورقصني على الخمسة) ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد انتى عسل وميرسى على موضوع اللذيذ ده و فى انتظار نشرة الثانية عشر​*


----------



## tena_tntn (16 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة اوى ميرسي


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ممكن اكون ضيف النشرة القادمة
 نفسى اتصور مع (مرام هزة)
 ونحياتى لام على وام مدحت وام حنان على هذا المجهود الهائل
 فى هذة التغطية الشاملة
 ومنهم للاكلت دراع جوزها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا وجديدة ايضا 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## yousteka (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد انتى عسل وميرسى على موضوع اللذيذ ده و فى انتظار نشرة الثانية عشر​*


 

ههههههههههههههه


مرسي ليكي كتير ياقمر

والمرة الجاية هاجبلك عناوين الاخيار

عشان ما تزهقيش​


----------



## yousteka (26 نوفمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة اوى ميرسي


 


مررررررسي ليكي كتيررررر ياتينا

نوررررررتي ياقمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (26 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ممكن اكون ضيف النشرة القادمة*
> *نفسى اتصور مع (مرام هزة)*
> ...


 


بس كدة يا سوني 

ده انت تأمر

بس هات معاك الكاميرا عشان التكاليف

مرررررررسي يا باشا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> جميلة جدا وجديدة ايضا
> شكرا لتعبك


 


مرررررررررررسي ليك كتيررررر يا مينا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههه             حلوة اوى يا  يوستيكاشكراااااا على تعبك ربنا يباركك  ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​تحفه يا يويو​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه اخبار جميلة جداااااا
شكرا على تعبك​


----------

